

Submit Clean Requests Against Ugly Code in Github Repos - mcwhittemore
http://will-robots-dream.2013.nodeknockout.com/

======
jlas
Great idea!

One of my on-going frustrations is code style and getting my editor to fit the
style of the projects I'm working on. Off-loading that work elsewhere sounds
like a promising solution.

